# Wonder Gel by Gold Label - any good?



## Spyda (25 March 2009)

Just bought some. Was wondering if it would be any good applied over a wound, under a dressing, as a hydogel? Anyone used it for that? Or is it too astringent? It smells quite strongly of Tea Tree.


----------



## rolls1392 (25 March 2009)

Have used it nicks and scratches for years with no problems.
Doesn't seem to cause any issues under vetwrap etc.


----------



## scotsmare (25 March 2009)

I've used it before on a mare that had a serious leg injury and it was fine, just watch that you don't keep the wound 'wet' for too long though or healing will be slower.


----------



## Abbeyglenn (25 March 2009)

I have used Wonder Gel quite a lot.  Never had no problems with it. To be honest wouldn't be without it in my first aid kit!


----------



## Spyda (25 March 2009)

Okay, great (especially now, as I've already bought it!!)  LOL


----------



## Faro (25 March 2009)

Absolutely love it for wounds and skin problems.  I always keep a supply of it.  And because Gold Label don't go for expensive, posh packaging, you don't pay too much for it either.   Thoroughly recommend the stuff.


----------



## vhf (25 March 2009)

I also put it on human midge bites!!


----------



## Kenzo (25 March 2009)

Yes, good for the after care of mud fever too.


----------



## KatB (25 March 2009)

Fab stuff 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Never causes any negative reaction from my experience


----------



## Tinkle (25 March 2009)

It really is Wonder Gel!! I use it on all cuts and nicks. Also on mud fever, on the skin where the hair has come away with rainscald, on midge bites etc etc.

x


----------



## tendon_boot (25 March 2009)

i absolutely love the stuff, always have a bottle everywhere. Really really is fantastic stuff. Human, Horses, dogs and rabbits have had it slapped on.


----------



## BayJosie (25 March 2009)

it's amazing stuff!


----------



## twinkle (25 March 2009)

i love the suff wouldnt be without it. its cleared a really funky infection on one of my horses hat the vet couldnt


----------



## nicnag (25 March 2009)

Fantastic stuff, wouldn't be without.


----------



## smirnoff_ice07 (25 March 2009)

Have used it on rubs/sores/bald patches - amazing!!


----------

